
Vuefire-quickstart: rapid web app development with Vue.js and Firebase - sjroot
https://github.com/sejr/vuefire-quickstart
======
sjroot
Dev here. This was just a very simple project to help me get started with
Vue.js, and it seems to have helped a few others make their first foray into
Vue and/or Firebase as well. Please feel more than welcome to submit PR's or
open issues; I am hardly following any best practices in this repo, and I'd
value the insight from more experienced Vue developers. Thanks!

